
Parking Requirement Removal Should Be First Step in Broader Reform - edward
http://www.urbancincy.com/2018/07/editorial-city-should-remove-parking-requirements/
======
Finnucane
Ideally, limitations on new parking would be matched with new investments in
public transit, but that's always a tough slog too. But yeah, we're still
living with the hangover from the days of rapid growth in the suburbs and
urban planners were willing to sacrifice the city center as a warehouse for
the poor and and a place that suburbanites would commute to by car. Now of
course, more people want to get away from car dependency and the city center
is desirable again (displacing the poor to areas without either work or
transit). So it would seem to make sense to use less space for cars and
convert that space to uses that allow people to more easily get along without
them.

~~~
eesmith
The editorial was not about placing limitations on new parking, only about
removing minimum requirements.

